# Is it legal to carry a machete in Ohio?



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey, 
I got a sweet machete for Christmas, but I'm unable to Google any laws regarding machetes in Ohio. Am I legally allowed to carry it on my belt since it is not concealed? It's definitely a deadly weapon, the blade is 14 inches!

I need it to clear away some brush that is blocking my favorite fishing spot.

Thanks in advance for any tips.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I dont think you'll catch much crap if youre in the woods and actually fishing on your property. Now walking down the sidewalk with it will surely bring grief and cutting other peoples trees without permission will to.IMO. As for it being legal??? I don't know.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

If you're using it as a tool, out hunting or fishing to clear brush you're ok. If you're walking through Walmart or the grocery store, you're probably going to have some problems.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Also some cities have blade length restrictions I think Cleveland Hts and Akron are 3.5


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Probabily about the same as carrying an axe; technically believe it`s considered a "chopping/ hacking" tool as opposed to a "cutting/ stabbing" implement. Out in the woods should be OK. But agreed, wouldn`t recommend carrying it into Wal Mart, banks, schools, airports, ect.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> Also some cities have blade length restrictions I think Cleveland Hts and Akron are 3.5


Cleveland Hts is 2.5
http://knife-expert.com/oh.txt


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I also believe on state and federal land you'd be illegal. Not allowed to cut brush or plant life. heck not able to even take mushrooms or sand. LOL


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I looked through a dozen or more sites for a specific regulation or statute and the general consensus is that ohio regulations are at the very least vague.

It does appear that the 2 1/2" blade size applies to concealed pocket knives.

Fixed blade knives and machetes are legal if kept in plain view, (ex. in a sheath on your belt), and used as tools. (camping , hunting , fishing). In all statutes and court findings it seems the obvious intent of the user is interpreted when determining whether it is a weapon or not. In one case, a hammer was determined to be a weapon because it was carried specifically for self defense.
A machete or hatchet is legal in a state park campground or national forest, where you bring firewood or collect deadfall. Hacking live brush is strictly forbidden on public lands.
All laws appear to be at the discretion of the local law enfocement officers who enforce them, so they're the ones to ask.--Tim..............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I certainly hope nobody actually wants to wear one into a Wal Mart,Meijer,Sears,whatever the store may be. Although atleast with that you'd have more time to react if someone went postal and whipped one out in a crowd. I'm pretty certain I can out run a machete but not a bullet.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

getting to some of the best catfishing spots along a river requires a good Machete sometimes. never even thought about the legality of it before, maybe i should have! 

here is what i carry in a good aftermarket belt mounted sheath. nothin compares to the good 'ol G.I. issue Machetes!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Never thought about that either...if it`s honey suckle I believe it`s an "invasive species" ie, non native and is NOT protected. The state would LOVE to clear it out/ get rid of it...


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

So while we're on the topic, what's the best way to sharpen a machete? My Gerber is due for a decent dressing and it obviously won't fit in my Lansky set. haha


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I use a oilstone layed on the edge of a bench.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I got a reply from my local rangers that manage the area I fish:



> From what I can gather, there should be no issue as long as it is not concealed and can be explained as to why you have it. On the river, you are on ODNR property, so I cannot speak as to any violations that could be with them, however, I cannot think of any reason for a problem there either, as long as it being used properly.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

You will be harassed for in sighting panic and can be charge for it on the street...(it is legal, I think)....but not worth the trouble....now in the woods or fishing spot....I wouldn't see a problem except for cutting brush that you did not own .....try it and let us know


----------

